# Long Reef 3/11 - an election perspective



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Launched at Fisherman's beach around 1pm, having chatted to a guy who owns a tinny and was very interested in my setup and had my photo taken with some German tourists.

Paddled out to the wall looking for Garrets (blurters). Wind was 10-15 kts from the south and it was quite choppy with lots of waves standing up - marginal conditions. Tried a couple of drifts without result. At the end of one I decided to give the 60g Duel Salty Rubber maddai jig a go. Caught a large Jeffrey (Sgt Baker) first go. Next drift another Jeffrey, this time on the 4" power minnow.

At about this time a large Robert Ray (humpback whale) came thundering past. It was constantly launching itself out of the water and crashing back down. A short time later I hear different crashing sounds and two Rays are lifting their considerable flukes out of the water and slapping them down. This went on for a while.

Next thing I hook up and line starts peeling off the 10lb outfit - this can only be a Whitlam (kingfish). He would pause and I would lift and then he'd take more line. Then nothing - reeled in a very shredded leader.

As I'm rerigging a couple of guys who'd been fishing to the north stop to see how I'm going and point to a school of kings where they'd been. Thanks fellas but I didn't find them. Shortly after I get a marginally sized Gillard (snapper) which I released.

Next drift and I'm on again. Taking line and I can feel the headshakes. Up comes a good (well for me anyhow) sized Gillard, which at 52cm is a PB. A few more Rays cruise past. Next drift and a slightly smaller Gillard at 47cm. Head in at that point.

Arrived home to see the garage roller door stoved in. Son is learning to drive and got the wrong gear! Perhaps I should call him Abbot.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

tryhard said:


> Very well done Dave, a nice pair if ever I say some :shock: .


Yes well done Dave, that is a nice pair.

(It's also the first time I've ever said that to another man )


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Good stuff Dave...well done!!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Well done Dave, we aborted our mission at Clovelly this morning due to the wind.... now had I know you were heading out, might have made the trip north


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Top session Dave whales, political entities ,and the king that got away , a very good mornings play , very happy for you , wish i had been out there , but nowing you when you say the conditions were marginal , actually means pretty uncomfortable and a bit unnerving :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Well Done Dave

Good Result

Cheers


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Peril,
Well done mate, couple of nice feeds there. What did you get the Gillards on, the all conquering ?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Breambo said:


> Hey Peril,
> Well done mate, couple of nice feeds there. What did you get the Gillards on, the all conquering ?


Yep, 4" pumpkinseed power minnow. You can get them at BigW. Only difference yesterday was that I upsized to a 1/8oz 5/0 jig (not available at BigW) after the Whitlam


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice reds Dave, hopefully we might get some off Norah next weekend

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Paul, Jeffrey is still the GG. Like an SB he appears to be completely useless. And he used to be a soldier


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Very witty report, Peril, and good response, Occy.
How far were the wales away? Wouldn't want one of them to land on you while its jumping.

sanman


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great result and great report, marks: 9/10,
sorry but you needed a shot of the garage door to get a 10/10


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

VC to Peril on persistent attacks under testing conditions...and bar for the lovely snapper...shame on the pollies sending you out to get them when they're in too deep!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Peril



> Paul, Jeffrey is still the GG. Like an SB he appears to be completely useless. And he used to be a soldier


ex-soldier here... I don't think that you need any more snapper catching tips -- well done (Chat yesterday...)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ6nXFUAABLXgAAQQAcMMBAAP+/fgCAAhCKn+k0GqPSZ6ie0pjU9Qap6aaaamjTTRoAEIFfW/G4ENei88Gj6Tha8oJv2oq0liyExCM+fpLlZPTofDaJHbBJpbK4fGyD9Sr9mOc02ICb1Z08Qc1JZ2kkdZIMKTUWSgDnvCY7ul6l5C9mIOXQ3ygpVPRqmgKEzaJsPmEAPxdyRThQkA6nXFUA=


----------

